# Home office remodel - picture intense



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

My wife designed the vast majority of my new home office and I did all the work. She named it "David's Island Paradise"

A few before shots -



















I took out the closet and made it into a bookshelf area -


















The T&G paneling was old. I sanded it and it has 4 coats of primer and 4 coats of paint. My wife chose colors of corals that are in my 110 gallon salt water aquarium -


----------



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

Installed bamboo fence on the ceiling




























Laid the carpet tiles -









Built the desk -


----------



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

Installed the desk back lights and painted the desk




















My wife added some detail by painting waves on the desk.


----------



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

And the complete project, where I go to work everyday - 

The main work area










The printer and scanner (lower center) are on glides that allow me to pull them out -










Secondary work area -










Back wall -










And the bookshelf area. Each shelf gets progressively wider, starting at 12" and ending at 30", top to bottom.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

What a wonderful job! That office looks more like a vacation spot!! Great work.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Woah.. when I first saw your color scheme I wondered what sort of work you did to have walls like that. But, the finished room looks great! I personally wouldn't get much work done in there, though. I'd have the urge to sip daquiris all day.


----------

